# smoked 30lbs of cheese for christmas gifts



## dalton (Dec 13, 2010)

I smoked some cheese for a thanksgiving dinner appetizer treat and everyone enjoyed it so much that I decided to do some and give it away for christmas gifts.  went to costco and got the big blocks of sharp chedder and colby jack cut them into sticks about 1in square and about 5 in long.(depends on the size of the block I started with)  put them in the smoker at about 80 deg or so and with apple for about 3 hours.  vacuum packed a peice of each in a bag and they are now in the freezer to "rest" before gift giving time!!








thanks for looking at my saturday project!!


----------



## roller (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice project...great job..would like to see more pics of your smoker...


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 13, 2010)

That is a lot of cheese... Nice Job...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 13, 2010)

That looks great. I just did 15lbs myself.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2010)

Great Job Dalton !

Cheeeeeeze, Everybody's gonna love you!

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Dec 13, 2010)

thats a good idea and a fine gift, looks good


----------



## meateater (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been a good boy!


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 13, 2010)

I been extra extra good ALL year


----------



## dalton (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words.  i appreciate you all looking at my christmas presents.  I hope everyone likes them!

dalton


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2010)

meateater said:


> I've been a good boy!




Dalton,

Meateater is lying!

He's been lighting fires on his balcony again!!!


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 14, 2010)

I happen to be certified in "Smoked Cheese Quality Control" if you need someone to inspect and certify your gifts as being acceptable for human consumption.   I only need about 30 lbs. for the certification process to be completed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Contact me at Dirt Guy dot com.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 14, 2010)

That cheese looks great. I really like the looks of your smoker as well.


----------



## dalton (Dec 14, 2010)

Dirt Guy said:


> I happen to be certified in "Smoked Cheese Quality Control" if you need someone to inspect and certify your gifts as being acceptable for human consumption.   I only need about 30 lbs. for the certification process to be completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok dirt guy...   I will get right on that...   lol


----------



## dalton (Dec 14, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> meateater said:
> 
> 
> > I've been a good boy!
> ...


oh oh...  I think we are all guilty of that!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2010)

WOW that's alot of cheeses there Buddy.

Now do you want me to explain buddy. It's a friend that you like enough to sent a handful of really nice smoked cheese to. Right Buddy............


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 14, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Dalton,
> 
> Meateater is lying!
> 
> He's been lighting fires on his balcony again!!!


Bear is right - I can see the fires in San Diego


 


Dirt Guy said:


> I happen to be certified in "Smoked Cheese Quality Control" if you need someone to inspect and certify your gifts as being acceptable for human consumption.   I only need about 30 lbs. for the certification process to be completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not nearly as greedy, just send me a couple of test samples from each batch - say 1/2 # each and I can certify it for you much quicker too


----------

